# GAY Marriage



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2013)

Im a pretty conservative but I gotta be honest.  I dont have a fuck to give about this one.  I dont care who you fuck or who you marry.  My Dad adopted a  kid when I was 16 and turns out he may be gay I just dont think hes come out yet...Dont care hes a good man and citizen still my brother and dont want anyone telling him who he can marry.  


If hes smart like me, he wont get married any fucking more.  Girlfriends behave much better than wives in my expierence.

Just ask my latest GF of 8 yrs.  Were not getting married and she knows it.  Its the best relationship weve ever had.  I only refer to her as wife to avoid confusion.  When the marriage ??? come up I just say Baby you know Id marry you if the IRS wasnt on my ass.  I dont want them to get you too do you?  BOOM!

This is why Conservitaves are doomed.  You gotta pick your battles.  The religous right in this country has this one all wrong and we (for once) should ignore them and tell them to shut the fuck up.


----------



## PFM (Mar 26, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im a pretty conservative but I gotta be honest.  I dont have a fuck to give about this one.  I dont care who you fuck or who you marry.  My Dad adopted a  kid when I was 16 and turns out he may be gay I just dont think hes come out yet...Dont care hes a good man and citizen still my brother and dont want anyone telling him who he can marry.
> 
> 
> If hes smart like me, he wont get married any fucking more.  Girlfriends behave much better than wives in my expierence.
> ...



I don't give two chits about gays but I do have a problem with them flaunting their choices. Nothing worse than some tough dyke or some flaming faggot.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't care about gay marriages at all. I have no argument there so I don't like it when people do in terms of pro choice and it being wrong is not in the picture.


----------



## PFM (Mar 26, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im a pretty conservative but I gotta be honest.  I dont have a fuck to give about this one.  I dont care who you fuck or who you marry.  My Dad adopted a  kid when I was 16 and turns out he may be gay I just dont think hes come out yet...Dont care hes a good man and citizen still my brother and dont want anyone telling him who he can marry.
> 
> 
> If hes smart like me, he wont get married any fucking more.  Girlfriends behave much better than wives in my expierence.
> ...



Furthermore........if we are going to get this country back on track rewarding success while discouraging everything this Otaker culture has glorified, then yes the right needs to let go of petty stances like queers sucking cock in Holy Matrimony.


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't really care who you marry but like PFM said don't throw your choice in my face like I have to care or like it. Catholic religion is against gay marriage it stems from the bible at least some are so go get fucking married somewhere else. BigGame try to get your girlfriend on your benefits but if your gay you can another bs thing we do. My wife has had gay friends and they were some good guys but you would barely know and they didn't feel the need to let you know every two seconds.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 26, 2013)

Sodom and Gamorrah..  Just sayin.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 27, 2013)

I have friends that are queers and I could give a fuck. A couple of them are solid motherfuckers that I would call if I was in a jam.  My problem is with the flaming motherfuckers that want everyone to tolerate and love and celebrate their lifestyle but if you dont, they show complete intolerance.  Fuck that.  America is going down the shitter because people wont stand up for what is right.  There has to be rules. Some basis of operation. Otherwise its anarchy.  America was founded on Christian principals and its a Christian country.  Too many people dont like it, including our muslim president.   I say get the fuck out then.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2013)

Imo I dont care if gays get married but I am against them adopting children


----------



## PFM (Mar 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Imo I dont care if gays get married but I am against them adopting children



Bullshit! Two hot bisexual women molesting BB..............like you'd be against that shit.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 27, 2013)

*Ah, come on have some dick*
...
.
.
.
...


----------



## DF (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't give a crap bout who you marry.  There are bigger fish to fry imo.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Georgia (Mar 27, 2013)

I care. I don't believe it's right or moral. It's not the way our bodies were intended. But you know what it's so popular today that you can do whatever the FUCK you want to do. If you want to go marry your german shepherd go for it...as long as you're not a dirty, welfare moochin liberal then that's fine you don't have to go kill yourself like I would like.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im a pretty conservative but I gotta be honest.  I dont have a fuck to give about this one.  I dont care who you fuck or who you marry.  My Dad adopted a  kid when I was 16 and turns out he may be gay I just dont think hes come out yet...Dont care hes a good man and citizen still my brother and dont want anyone telling him who he can marry.
> 
> 
> If hes smart like me, he wont get married any fucking more.  Girlfriends behave much better than wives in my expierence.
> ...



The only reason i care is this:

A VERY good female friend of mine is BI, and is currently with another woman.  I feel if the relationship were to elevete, then why the fuk not can they not get married?

A VERY good female friend of mine has/had a gay brother that i knew fairly well in highschool. I witnessed first hand the horrors of the shit he had to go through.  Now he's dead.  I feel real bad because not once did i ever stand up for him, and it was my group that was making his life miserable.

So let me ask this in general.  Why is it that the "moral majority" / evangelicals feel that their moral compass is any better than mine or anyone elses? * Who the fuk are they to tell ANYONE how to live their life?*  I feel as long as everyone is consenting, then why the fuk not can't these people get married?

I am not attracted to others of my gender, and yes, it bothers me a bit when I see two dudes making out.  Personally, I wish they'd keep it behind bedroom doors.  But as long as the straight community makes out in public, this is just something I'm going to have to deal with.

I mean, c'mon mates!  How does two dudes together hurt me?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2013)

Heavy Deads- Your a funny MF that is some funny shit.  I fucking love that movie.  Not funny HA HA funny queer.  That pretty much sums it up.

Your right guys the radical left has hijacked another issue and were hung up on the details.  Like the others said there are bigger fish to fry.  

My Girl is a hard working career minded professional.  Feminists hate her shes successful and looks good doing it.  Its ashame that issues like marrage or womens wages, rights can get hijacked like this.  Alot of it is our fault we should ignore stupid shit like this.  


If you know the enemy and know yourself you need not fear the results of a hundred battles.

Sun Tzu 


"If you know the enemy and know yourself you need not fear the results of a hundred battles"

                                                                                                                  -Sun Tzu


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> The only reason i care is this:
> 
> A VERY good female friend of mine is BI, and is currently with another woman.  I feel if the relationship were to elevete, then why the fuk not can they not get married?
> 
> ...



Even the Moral Majority can be put in its place.  

I dont know that many religious folks that care either way.  Its just the power of a few that push the issue.  

When all the make up and parades are over I truely believe that we have no control over who we love.


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 27, 2013)

The problem with gay dudes is that their guys (kinda) and guys are filthy pigs. But we like women so most of the time our thoughts need to stay concealed or between other bros about women . But with 2 gay men it's 2 dirty mofo's with no boundaries it's all fair game they don't have to sensor themselves. That's my opinion y they get out of pocket so often showing off their dirty nasty thoughts and intentions toward other men. and it gets out of hand and ends up spilling over toward str8 men. not to mention them thinkin they can turn str8 men gay. It's funked up and makes me violent.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> I have friends that are queers and I could give a fuck. A couple of them are solid motherfuckers that I would call if I was in a jam.  My problem is with the flaming motherfuckers that want everyone to tolerate and love and celebrate their lifestyle but if you dont, they show complete intolerance.  Fuck that.  America is going down the shitter because people wont stand up for what is right.  There has to be rules. Some basis of operation. Otherwise its anarchy.  *America was founded on Christian principals* and its a Christian country.  Too many people dont like it, including our muslim president.   I say get the fuck out then.



Here we go....

Our founding fathers wrote the "rules" (constitution) of our country in such a way that there would be a seperation between those that want your soul and those that want to run the country.  So yes, this country was 95% christian when those rules were written.  But because of the "seperation doctrine", there are no rules that this ratio cannot change.  In fact, there are no rules that say there needs to be ANY christian influence at all.  

No one likes change.  But change happens despite our wishes.  It's called reality.  So we can either adapt, or we can die.

America is NOT going down the shitter because people wont stand up for what is right.  America is going down the shitter because we have lost control of our technology (why is it the Chinese control the 4g bandwidth?), we have lost control of our manufacturing, and we have lost control over our ability to control our governmental spending in the reality of our current economic environment.

Here we are, 10+ years at war, and now thinking of going to war in Syria.  You dont' think that's a problem?

Gays having nothing to do with our current problems.  All they are, are scapegoats for the moral majority, much like Jews were scapegoats for Hitler and Nazi Germany.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Even the Moral Majority can be put in its place.
> 
> I dont know that many religious folks that care either way.  Its just the power of a few that push the issue.
> 
> When all the make up and parades are over I truely believe that we have no control over who we love.



And there you have it!

I may not agree with the lifestyle, but damn it man.  I will defend it.

I can't stand the sight of two dudes, making out.  But I'm not going to say my morals/values are any better than theirs.  As long as every one is consenting and not getting hurt.......


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> The problem with gay dudes is that their guys (kinda) and guys are filthy pigs. But we like women so most of the time our thoughts need to stay concealed or between other bros about women . But with 2 gay men it's 2 dirty mofo's with no boundaries it's all fair game they don't have to sensor themselves. That's my opinion y they get out of pocket so often showing off their dirty nasty thoughts and intentions toward other men. and it gets out of hand and ends up spilling over toward str8 men. not to mention them thinkin they can turn str8 men gay. It's funked up and makes me violent.



Mate, 
All Im going to say is you are over thinking this thing.
Once you stop visualizing what's going on in the bedroom, and start seeing them for real people, then maybe your opinion will change.

I mean, after all, if you start visualizing what goes on between the sex lives of 80 year olds, I'm sure you would think that is nasty too, with all that flabby shit bouncing around, and all them damn wrinkles (sorry, got carried away), so we should crucify old people for wanting to have a sex life?

My point is this.

You are no fukking better than anyone else (and neither am i - sorry i didn't add this earlier).  So it's probably not a good idea to go around judging others lifestyles.

not picking on you, just pointing a few things out.

REspect
---Roman


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> Here we go....
> 
> Our founding fathers wrote the "rules" (constitution) of our country in such a way that there would be a seperation between those that want your soul and those that want to run the country.  So yes, this country was 95% christian when those rules were written.  But because of the "seperation doctrine", there are no rules that this ratio cannot change.  In fact, there are no rules that say there needs to be ANY christian influence at all.
> 
> ...



Rome 

I agree with you.

I dont always agree with you but always want to know what you think.  Wish you would post more Brother.  There have been a few times youve opened my eyes to a thing or two.  Keep it up.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe that everyone should be able to do whatever the heck they want as long as it doesn't impinge on the rights of others.  Two guys getting married....why the hell should I care?  Truth is, I don't care, but I hate people trying to tell others (gay or not) how to live their lives.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2013)

dk8594 said:


> I believe that everyone should be able to do whatever the heck they want as long as it doesn't impinge on the rights of others.  Two guys getting married....why the hell should I care?  Truth is, I don't care, but I hate people trying to tell others (gay or not) how to live their lives.



thats fine but no children


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Imo I dont care if gays get married but I am against them adopting children



I agree 100%


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have friends that are gay. A few that are married and happy. Good for them. It's not like marriage is real sanctual in the straight community. Look at the divorce rate. I've been hit on by gay guys. I take it in stride and as a compliment. Now if some fucker tried grabbing me or some shit that would be a bad move. I honestly don't care how anyone lives thier lives. Gay, straight, Christian, catholic, atheist, devil worshiper, I don't care. As long as it doesn't effect my life or my family's life in a negative way, I don't care. I have more important things to spend my time worrying about then to look at someone else's lifestyle and judge or try and change.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Rome
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> I dont always agree with you but always want to know what you think.  Wish you would post more Brother.  There have been a few times youve opened my eyes to a thing or two.  Keep it up.



Agreeing once in a while is good enough for me.  I like to look at a bloke's heart, and see what 's going on inside.  We may not agree, but we can see each other and tell if we have a good heart; whether we are respectful of our fellow man, regardless of what happens in the privacy of their own home.

You may be a New England fan, and I may be an Oakland fan, but we can both agree we like watching the game!

I try to stroll through here every day.  You may have seen the jokes.  yeah, i admit, that was weak.  I'll try to be a little bit more substantive.

Thanks for the compliment mate!
---Roman


----------



## Jada (Mar 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Imo I dont care if gays get married but I am against them adopting children



This sums it up for me. I don't have nothing against them but I feel it sends a wrong message to the children that r being adopted


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 27, 2013)

I can kind of agree with the children thing but I'd rather see a child get raised by a happily married stable gay couple then have no father and be raised by some chick in the hood on welfare that smokes crack and just has kids for a bigger check any day. I honestly don't think it would sway kids to be gay. I mean there's tons of gay people that were raised in a straight home and they didn't turn out straight. I wouldn't want some kid seeing dad #1 and dad #2 making out but hell me and my girl don't make out in front of the kids.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 27, 2013)

have no problem with it


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I can kind of agree with the children thing but I'd rather see a child get raised by a happily married stable gay couple then have no father and be raised by some chick in the hood on welfare that smokes crack and just has kids for a bigger check any day. I honestly don't think it would sway kids to be gay. I mean there's tons of gay people that were raised in a straight home and they didn't turn out straight. I wouldn't want some kid seeing dad #1 and dad #2 making out but hell me and my girl don't make out in front of the kids.



Today I went in for the first round of mediation in my custody case.  With a straight face I told them "If you dont like me as the custodial parent then find a foster home because this bitch isnt cutting it."  

I agree with you 100% Colt very good point.  Im to the point I dont care who raises my kid as long as its not her white trash Momma.  Why cheat a kid out of an opportuntiy to have a better life?  This could be a win win for alot of orphans that married/divorced people dont want or can care for.  

Were all in this together.  I refuse to believe that all gays are going to fuck each other in public just for the hell of it.  Fact is if they were given just a minimal amout of respect SOME might not find it advantagous to behave that way, or be represented by people that act like that.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> *I can kind of agree with the children thing but I'd rather see a child get raised by a happily married stable gay couple then have no father and be raised by some chick in the hood on welfare that smokes crack and just has kids for a bigger check any day*. I honestly don't think it would sway kids to be gay. I mean there's tons of gay people that were raised in a straight home and they didn't turn out straight. I wouldn't want some kid seeing dad #1 and dad #2 making out but hell me and my girl don't make out in front of the kids.



I know a few gay couples, ok, just two, but very stable, job secure, good incomes, loving environment.

But you know what?  If I and my woman were to pass away suddenly, I may not like what goes on in the bedroom, but I can't deny the loving home.  yes, I'd prefer my kids go there (as God Parents) than to my brother that has had drug problems, or some cousins that have a "wife de joure".

Being gay is NOT contagious.  you are who you are.  it may open you up to things you think about secretly, but if you are 100% straight,  there is nothing in this world that will change that.

Think about it this way.  if YOU  are straight, how hard would it be to make you attracted to men?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2013)

I just think it would be weird on the kid to say I would like to introduce you to my two dads


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I just think it would be weird on the kid to say I would like to introduce you to my two dads



maybe so....

but how hard wouuld it be to say...

...let me introduce you to my wife beating alcholic father?

or my mom that has a "different baby father" for every child she has?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> maybe so....
> 
> but how hard wouuld it be to say...
> 
> ...



there are plenty of straight couples that want to adopt.I just dont think its right to put a kid in that situation


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone opposed to me fucking a gorilla?


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> Anyone opposed to me fucking a gorilla?



you got the first grip!  =)

But I don't think you could handle a gorilla,  she'd whip yer ass!!!


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> there are plenty of straight couples that want to adopt.I just dont think its right to put a kid in that situation



I agree there are plenty of straight couples that are wanting to adopt.  And many of them will provide the ideal environment for the children.

...but I don't think that what happens behind closed bedroom doors should automatically rule out the possibility of adopting for an otherwise loving couple that wants/needs a child.

IMHO, I think we have this tendency to label people, and then once that is done, we seriously begin to generalize when we shouldn't.

True, I wouldn't want two "Raging Drama Queens" to raise my children....
....but what's wrong with a conservative couple that keeps their bedroom activity on the down low?

I'm not saying they should stay in the closet.  Quite the opposite.  People should not have to hide who they are.

But damn dude!  Good people come in all orientations....
....just like bad people come in all orientations.

Shouldn't we try to pick good ones?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> Anyone opposed to me fucking a gorilla?



Depends is it a female or a male?  Come to think about it I dont have a problem with it as long as the gorilla consents.

If its a male I will follow with a damn good joke my friend.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Depends is it a female or a male?  Come to think about it I dont have a problem with it as long as the gorilla consents.
> 
> If its a male I will follow with a damn good joke my friend.



oh?  you didn't read my gorilla joke?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> I agree there are plenty of straight couples that are wanting to adopt.  And many of them will provide the ideal environment for the children.
> 
> ...but I don't think that what happens behind closed bedroom doors should automatically rule out the possibility of adopting for an otherwise loving couple that wants/needs a child.
> 
> ...



you know what todays kids are a bunch of pussies anyway this will just be the icing on the fruit cake


----------



## goodfella (Mar 27, 2013)

If your gay, that's your thing. I dont got no problem with that at all, but bottomline, your still a MAN! SO YOU DAMN WELL BETTER BE ONE!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 27, 2013)

Got nothing against gays but i dont want them to get married


----------



## Yaya (Mar 27, 2013)

And i agree, it would be an odd situation for a kid with 2 dads


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 27, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> Anyone opposed to me fucking a gorilla?



Just get consent, be tender, and cuddle afterwards.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 27, 2013)

I think my biggest problem with it is that it is been forced into the political mainstream.  I thinks its wrong for all intent and purpose of being as a marriage couple.  Be gay, live with the person, I have no problem with that but it has been put in front politically, which is wrong when we have MUCH MORE BIGGER ISSUES.  How about putting this on the back burner.  My belief is in Christian values, although I do not force my opinions and views on anyone, nor would I ever, and yes I understand we do not live in a theocratic society, but it starts with bending at this little spot, then another, then another......I mean really enough is enough.  This wasn't an issue for 200 years, and shouldn't be now.  My wife and I have gay friends, in fact one of her bosses at a gym she worked at years ago is still good friends, and even when posed with the marriage question....he say absolutely not!  There is no point.  If it is ALL about the issue of shared insurance, then we need to change the insurance companies rules, not the the Marriage Act. Just too much pissing and whining now-a-days...time to stop.  There is coming a day when this Will happen, and even though I do not agree, I won't hate, it just not for me.   Just my 2 cents.......however I have been known to be wrong before.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 27, 2013)

2 thoughts... 

A. This argument is a silly argument, its mostly about semantics and not about real rights for gay people. If they can live together and get shared benefits who cares what you call it. Also, I agree with a few others who have said that this is not important given the serious problems in this country right now. I'm not sure when the news media stopped existing to tell us about important news and started existing to distract us from important events, but that is the current state of things.

B. Having straight parents certainly doesn't guarantee a straight child, as we have all seen I'm sure, so I don't believe that having gay parents will make kids more likely to be gay. I would say that having caring, intelligent, educated gay parents with a good income would be a better environment to raise kids in than negligent, broke, welfare, 8th grade educated straight parents. No question there.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 27, 2013)

Who cares, but don't invite me to a gay wedding unless it's two hot chicks!!!!!!


----------



## PFM (Mar 27, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Who cares, but don't invite me to a gay wedding unless it's two hot chicks!!!!!!



Yep...........two hot chicks that blow buffed old guys in the bushes.


----------



## PFM (Mar 27, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> 2 thoughts...
> 
> A. This argument is a silly argument, its mostly about semantics and not about real rights for gay people. If they can live together and get shared benefits who cares what you call it. Also, I agree with a few others who have said that this is not important given the serious problems in this country right now. I'm not sure when the news media stopped existing to tell us about important news and started existing to distract us from important events, but that is the current state of things.
> 
> B. Having straight parents certainly doesn't guarantee a straight child, as we have all seen I'm sure, so I don't believe that having gay parents will make kids more likely to be gay. I would say that having caring, intelligent, educated gay parents with a good income would be a better environment to raise kids in than negligent, broke, welfare, 8th grade educated straight parents. No question there.



A. "A" is exactly the problem with media and their distraction from WTF is really going on. Did you know your Rapper Clown President is the first in history to spend more than the Royal Family on themselves? Joe Biden just spent 1 million tax dollars on his vacation and the Obummer girls are in The Posh for Spring Break living way beyond any of us....especially anyone's fucking kids.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> oh?  you didn't read my gorilla joke?



OMG thats where I heard that joke.  Thanks


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 29, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> OMG thats where I heard that joke.  Thanks



Hurt?

That big gorilla, he doesn't write, he doesn't call....!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't think gay and lesbian couples give a fuck about equality or a binding contract with god and state saying they are married. Most couples have been and will be together faithfully for ever with or with out marriage being legal. The issue for most of them is they can not build there life with the confidence and security that we can as traditional straight married couples. same sex couple in most cases cant have rights to share in benefits of there life partners where as I can just add my wife to my health dental etc gays cant. Legally I know if anything happened to me  my wife would be the beneficiary by default, Gays do not have that luxury , I know they can fill out wills etc but a determined family of the deceased partner with some doe can fight his or her spouse and in some cases I'm sure leave the partner with nothing even though the intention of the dead was to take care of there spouse. In the end I don't think religion or morality plays any role in the reason behind gay marriage being legal. Its the all mighty dollar, by keeping it illegal its keeping millions in someones pocket , or it would make no difference . The root of all controversy comes down to money behind all the bs always


----------



## Georgia (Mar 30, 2013)

I may get flamed for this but here's my "outdated" stance on homosexual relationships.

Okay...marriage and all that aside....GAY relationships/marriages whatever...is it *REALLY* okay? Moral? RIGHT? 

Now before you say all this mainstream 'we can't judge them' and 'it's none of our business' and 'let them live how they want'. Was the human body REALLY meant for the same sex? Meant to receive the same sex? Was the rectum meant for a penis? Was the vagina meant for another vagina? 

Does our human anatomical makeup dictate that is normal? It dictates that a man is SUPPOSED to be ONLY with a WOMAN and vice versa. We as humans are not made to be with anything other than the opposite sex. We can not reproduce with animals...and we can not reproduce with the same sex as ourselves...because the way our bodies are as of RIGHT NOW it is not NORMAL or NATURAL. It is a crime against nature.

This is the only reason I disagree with the gay agenda. Nothing to do with religion. I look at gay relationships and think...this is NOT right or how it's supposed to be. But because of today's ever changing liberal/democratic society that strongly, whole heartily supports this extremely unnatural homosexual society...*I am wrong*.

We need to be more against it as we used to be. Without science our world would not even exist if everyone was homosexual. We would die off. We need to look down on it not with hatred but as the same way you would look down on an alcoholic or drug addict...disapprove of the behavior. Opening our arms to this only creates more of it. I want my son/daughter to grow up and start a family of his/her own and I want grandkids. I do not want them raised in a society that wants them and supports them in being/becoming a homosexual. I have many friends who are homosexuals and I treat them no different but that does not mean I encourage what they do. I also have plenty of friends who USED to be homosexuals and are now married with kids and in loving, healthy relationships...that is what I encourage. This has become a Sodom and Gomorrah type of country. All in the name of 'love'.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lesbians are good in my book if its hot lesbos and not bull dikes. Also, its not gay if you just hold it in your mouth till the swelling goes down... Honestly I dont give a fuck about gays or lesbos, because our country is being ran by a fag. Taking away vets rights and giving welfare go lazy fat ass pieces of shit who would rather smoke crack and beat children and drive those stupid ass jacked up rides with rims so big, they cant even turn the shit. First it was our gun rights then gay marraige and who knows whats next. Hell he might turn into the black hitler and put some people in death camps. I seriously wanna stick his lips to a giant glass window and see if itll stick.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 30, 2013)

Georgia...

In response to your post, which I don't disagree with you point on, I will just say this: 

Is it natural to have gay sex? Humans aren't the only animals that do it. In general, many male mammals will hump anything they can find, including male animals, female animals, inanimate objects, other species, etc. They just happen to find the vagina and hump that often enough to reproduce at a rate to keep the species going. So in a sense I would have to say that it is natural, as really most male mammals just wanna stick their boner anywhere that feels good and drop a load in it.

That is all I have to say on that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 31, 2013)

guys have been fucking each other  in the ass since the beginning of time..It will never stop and yes I rather grow up with a crackhead drunk wife beating absent father who I barely know then two happy wealthy queers.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 31, 2013)

"Happy wealthy queers" lmfao


----------



## Yaya (Mar 31, 2013)

Imagine having the option of a nice sweet round ass..or....kens nasty pimple ass??


If you would rather slam option 2 up the old balloon knot then fuck no, you aint getting married


----------

